# Where I collect manzanita driftwood



## plantbrain (14 Nov 2014)

New site, very nice spot.


----------



## Ryan Thang To (14 Nov 2014)

wish I can be there


----------



## X3NiTH (14 Nov 2014)

Really gnarly looking wood, looks pretty exposed up there on that hillside, nice and sunny now but I bet it gets plenty cold up there at night in winter.


----------



## Tim Harrison (14 Nov 2014)

Beautiful location and awesome wood...must be very dangerous out there tho' what all those rolling meth labs...


----------



## Eboeagles (14 Nov 2014)

Amazing! I want that first piece!!


----------



## plantbrain (15 Nov 2014)

Meth labs? Too much Breaking Bad eh?


----------



## DivZero (15 Nov 2014)

Really cool stuff! Here in The Netherlands we don't have many places to find usable stuff for your aquarium. Let alone huge gorgeous pieces of wood. Beautiful!


----------



## sanj (15 Nov 2014)

Tom, any ideas how old those dead trees would be? Are they slow growing trees or do they makes that twisty knarly look in a few years growth?


----------



## Dero (15 Nov 2014)

If you don't mind me asking where is this place?


----------



## plantbrain (16 Nov 2014)

Not sure on age, but I'd guess the larger older ones might be in the 20-30 year range. Leaves live about 4-5 years on most species in the genus. It will invade a post high intensity fire region really fast and you see lots of very dense stands. Poor soil, bad soil for pine trees, then even more so. 
It's a brush weed for most areas in the area here. Not some desirable species. Hunter's like it because the deer can be seen since the brush is less dense than pine forest and you can get a decent shot from a distance. It's a fire hazard for many property owners here.

Dero, California, USA. Home of the oldest, tallest and biggest trees in the world.


----------

